# Sticky  Warranty FAQ



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

If all of the below in still not enough, call Nissan @ 800-647-7261

Mainly from SEMA Online:

"What's the lie?"

"A manufacturer's new-vehicle warranty is automatically voided once an aftermarket part (that means a part not put on or sold by the vehicle manufacturer) is installed on the vehicle."

"What's the truth?"

"Rarely does the use of a part that's not from the vehicle manufacturer violate a new-vehicle warranty. Period. Here's the only situation in which a warranty can be voided: If a vehicle owner installs a replacement part or accessory that isn't from the vehicle manufacturer, and either the installation of the product or the product itself is responsible for a problem that results in a warranty claim, the vehicle manufacturer is not responsible for the claim."

If you are having you warranty claim denied because of an aftermarket modification, please read SEMA's Steps to Take if Your Vehicle Warranty Claim is Denied.

In 1979, the Magnuson-Moss Warranty Act made it illegal for a manufacturer to void a new vehicle warranty if the consumer uses non-OEM parts. The below information is reprinted from the Alternative Auto Web Site:

"In today's market, even the most ardent enthusiast might pause before making any performance modifications to a late-model, emission-controlled vehicle. One of the first considerations before "bolting-on" is the legality of any such modification."

"Almost everyone has heard that the mere installation and/or use of aftermarket parts will void a vehicle manufacturer's warranty. That claim appears to know no limitations and is heralded from coast to coast with no lack of certainty. In spite of having unbridled support, however, one basic problem remains: It's not true!"

"A second warranty required under the Clean Air Act is the performance warranty. Under this warranty the vehicle is required to maintain certain emission performance standards throughout its "useful" life. If the car fails to meet those requirements, the vehicle manufacturer is required to make repairs. What could void this warranty? The only circumstance under which the vehicle manufacturer may void the emission warranty is where the aftermarket part is responsible for the warranty claim. The vehicle manufacturer cannot void the warranty merely because aftermarket equipment has been installed on the vehicle."

"The law relating to the other types of warranties is similar. Federal law, regulating to one extent or another, expressed and implied warranties is very clear: That warranties may not be conditioned upon the use of the manufacturer's parts or services unless those parts or services are provided free of charge. Therefore, the expressed and implied warranties cannot be voided merely because aftermarket parts are installed on a vehicle. The warranties can be voided only where the installation of an aftermarket part is DIRECTLY responsible for that failure which gives rise to the warranty claim."

For a more detailed explanation on what the Magnuson-Moss Warranty act covers, visit the Federal Trade Commission.

FTC State Offices
Atlanta 404/656-1399
Boston 617/424-5960
Chicago 312/353-4423
Cleveland 216/522/4207
Dallas 214/979-0213
Denver 303/844-2271
Los Angeles 310/235-4000
New York 212/264-1207
San Francisco 415/356-5270
Seattle 206/220-6350


----------



## Nssnman (Apr 2, 2003)

The only exception I can think of is if there is a TSB from Nissan stating different.


----------



## [TIO]-VIPERHVV (Nov 13, 2003)

*OEM parts*

Warrenty will be void if aftermarket Performace Mods are made. The statement saying the use of "non OEM parts will void warranty" is faulse. NON OEM parts are parts you get from your local parts store (Autolite Sparkplugs). As long as the are the correct replacement for the factory OEM (Original Equipment Manufacturer) warrenty could car less. It's when you add a turbo, or NOS, or higher stall torque converter that voids warrenty. all of these thing are performance mods. They arn't OEM parts either, but OEM parts are technicaly only available from the car dealer.


----------



## charlieu (Jul 14, 2006)

*One week left on warranty*



Ruben said:


> If all of the below in still not enough, call Nissan @ 800-647-7261
> 
> Mainly from SEMA Online:
> 
> ...


I am purchasing a 2003 Altima SE with one week left on the bumper to bumper warranty. What do I need to know?


----------

